# Need advice, teaching my 7 year old



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

He looks very strong and confident! Snowolf is right on with "calming" the arms and getting lower at the knees. Another thing to get him thinking about is varying the size and shape of his turn (creating more or less speed without using skid). Also just to add like Snowolf said always make sure he is loving life on his board (fun fun fun fun fun)!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## djdavetrouble (Jan 18, 2011)

Lookin good there! I can tell when my little grom is having fun because he starts singing while he is riding.... See ya at the Belle !


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

When I first started, my main snowboarding buddy was improving faster than I was but he didn't go as often . I asked him how he was getting so much better than me & he told me that every time he went, he would try & do as many carves as he could. 
After he told me that, I watched him. 
For every 100 yards or so, I would do 6-8 carves.
He would do like 30-40, I don't know exactly but he was doing 4 or 5 times as many carves as I was.
They weren't speed check skids, they were lightning quick little turns. 
Similar to what a Slalom skateboarder would have to do to make it through a course.

Even though I went to the mountain more, he was actually snowboarding way more than I was. 

Repetition, Repetition, Repetition. The whole practice makes perfect thing.

When it's yourself doing it, there isn't really a way to tell that your improving faster than you would normally. 
Then you go with someone who used to be roughly the same ability as you or even a little bit better or they go a lot more than you & suddenly your better than they are.

TT


----------



## Ridethesnow80 (Nov 10, 2011)

When I Tought snowboard especially with younger kids initiating turns will come to him. Have him work on focusing turning toe and heel side turns back using his front foot knees bent. Going toes sidebe sure he is focusing his head in the direction he is trying to go have him push his front toes down and his back leg will follow with it natuarally. On heel side same pricible except have him point his front toe up keeping his head up looking directly where he wants turn. I use to the spider man theory like your focused where your goin and you have an imaginary string pulling. I use to use my hands to show riders what I'm talking about with heel side and toe side turns . It all about confident and commitment he will get trust me kids that ate are fearless! hope this helps!


----------



## Ridethesnow80 (Nov 10, 2011)

I notice in the vid super comftervle riding alittle bit of sliding turns with his back leg I use to the same thing for a long time. Once I was tough using your front foot letting your back one follow knees bent strong athletic stance he will do great! He is def on the right track though he got it just need to be tweaked alittle which wont take long for what is saw!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ridethesnow80 said:


> I notice in the vid super comftervle riding alittle bit of sliding turns with his back leg I use to the same thing for a long time. Once I was tough using your front foot letting your back one follow knees bent strong athletic stance he will do great! He is def on the right track though he got it just need to be tweaked alittle which wont take long for what is saw!


Fuck, @ first I thought you must be in a tiny little town somewhere in Russia, your English is broken @ best.:dunno:

Jeeze, what are they toughting these kids in skool?:cheeky4:

TT


----------



## Ridethesnow80 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah iPhone typos every where ha! Working on that one!


----------

